# Bought my first z set how.....



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Making my train board. How do you mount Z track? I know you buy track bedding and somehow mount it to the board and the track mounts to it somehow. Any tips would be great! Thanks Ron


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Ron, 

I don't think there's anyone here who models Z trains. 

But if I were you I'd stick your roadbed and track down with dots of clear silicone caulk so that I could cleanly peel them back up with a sharp putty knife if I wanted to make any adjustments or changes.

Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I don't think there's anyone here who models Z trains.
> 
> ...



I don't know anyone that models Z.

But then again reckers used to be the only S modeler here.


Till he paid all the other S people to come to the site!:laugh:

Gregs advise is good. And you can apply a lot from the other scale posts to Z..........just a bit smaller.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

white glue works well too, and when it dries its clear


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I found they use Marklin 8999 nails for the track but got to get the nails. I did get roadbed. Ron


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

darticus said:


> I found they use Marklin 8999 nails for the track but got to get the nails. I did get roadbed. Ron


So I take it you bought a Marklin set? Would you mind sharing what set up you got? Pictures? 
Are there a lot of options for starter sets?

I recently saw the Marklin trains and couldn't get over the price tag but the quality was incredible.
I am just starting a HO set with my son but I am itching to get into the Z scale and build a suitcase train set that could be folded up and stored when not in use. 
I had wanted to do this with the N scale at one time but I think the Z scale would be perfect for it although I should probably get glasses first :laugh:

Good luck with the set up!!!


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a 19" by 48 inch table. This is where I got my set with a good price before xmas 349. This is also the set I got. Now starting to work with N scale so I can use DCC and sound more easily.
http://www.ajckids.com/products/Marklin/81466




































Clifton Comet said:


> So I take it you bought a Marklin set? Would you mind sharing what set up you got? Pictures?
> Are there a lot of options for starter sets?
> 
> I recently saw the Marklin trains and couldn't get over the price tag but the quality was incredible.
> ...


----------



## Clifton Comet (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice set!

I just got back from the local train store. Still drolling over the Marklin trains. I almost purchased a complete terrain layout without the trains, tracks or buildings and a small set. Would have ran me around $500 so I decided it would be better spent towards the HO layout.

I will get one of those sets someday though.

They are very Nice!

Maybe something used on eBay?


----------



## philc (Apr 2, 2011)

*how to lay Z Track*



darticus said:


> Making my train board. How do you mount Z track? I know you buy track bedding and somehow mount it to the board and the track mounts to it somehow. Any tips would be great! Thanks Ron


Best way Ron,make a track plan,there are plenty of downloadable ones out there,when you've got it sorted mark out on the board,if you are going to use an underlay such as cork,now is the time to lay that,if not cork you can buy track underlay from,Peco or Gaugemaster,glue the track to the underlay then,use a contact adhesive for a good bond.When you then come to lay the track you can use PVA to glue the underlay to the board,that will keep you busy for a while,above all take your time,how big is board as a matter of interest?


----------



## Nightowl4933 (May 11, 2011)

philc said:


> Best way Ron,make a track plan,there are plenty of downloadable ones out there,when you've got it sorted mark out on the board,if you are going to use an underlay such as cork,now is the time to lay that,if not cork you can buy track underlay from,Peco or Gaugemaster,glue the track to the underlay then,use a contact adhesive for a good bond.When you then come to lay the track you can use PVA to glue the underlay to the board,that will keep you busy for a while,above all take your time,how big is board as a matter of interest?


The other option is to use Merkur Styroplast, which is now being manufactured by a company of the same name (Click here) but is also supplied by Euro Rail Hobbies and Z Scale Hobo, but I'm not sure if they'll continue to stock it as Z scale seems to be on the decline :thumbsdown:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You can use a hot glue gun for laying the roadbed and then the nails to secure the track to it.
Doesn't anyon have some pictures of their z stuff? The scenics above look great but no trains in the pictures. pete


----------



## Nightowl4933 (May 11, 2011)

Here's a few pictures of mine in production, with some detail for the ballast I use (Merkur Styroplast):





































Sorry about the mess in some of the pictures!

Pete


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice coming out real good. I like the train cars. Ron


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

way too small for me--but with my space I could make a huge! layout...also those green passenger cars I rode on in Germany


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nightowl I've been away from this site for awhile but just now have seen your pictures. First thanks for posting them. We don't see all that much Z on here. Second it looks like you have a great start on a nice layout. Tunnels and bridges are always interesting and with a triple track mainline you can run at least three trains with the block system or many more with DCC.
I was looking on Yutube this afternoon and found some very nice Z scale layouts that you would enjoy seeing. Just type in "Z scale trains" and watch a few of them. Please keep us posted with your progress. Pete.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Must not be any progress. Huh? Pete


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

It's interesting how different the various scales look in photographs. If I didn't know better, I would swear this was actually an N scale or possibly even a HO scale layout being photographed.


----------



## protron (Dec 14, 2009)

ive used hot glue for the cork board and some small nails from the local hobby store. hot glue will dry in 2-4 minutes and stick forgivingly.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hot glue is ok for the roadbed butnot for the track. It doesn't adhere well to the plastic ties and comes lose after a short while. Titebond lll is better for the track but tacks or tiny nails is the best.
You right about the pictures American but that's because there isn't anything in the pic that is full scale to compare it with.
Gee no progress for a year. What's up with that? I've been hoping to see a nice Z layout running by now. Pete


----------

